# Remaining Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 115)



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wanted to know the following details about Remaining Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 115) ?

1. What all docs need from Sponser side? (Is there any financial or time related to select criteria)
2. Do applicant required IETLS (If yes then how mcuh band)

I tried to find from DIAc site but didnt get clear details so I thought to put in the forum..

Sorry if it is already been asked.

Regards

Jiggy


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here's the checklist for the 115 visa: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/115-checklist.pdf

From what I can see, the applicant doesn't need IELTS. It's not mentioned anywhere...perhaps someone else can clarify just to make sure.

Dolly


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the checklist for the 115 visa: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/115-checklist.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly,

Thank you for your reply!

And any eligibility criteria for sponsers?

Regards
Jiggy


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Remaining Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 115)

Dolly


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Remaining Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 115)
> 
> Dolly



Hi Dolly

Thank you for your reply!!

I spoke to one of the agents in Syndey and came to know about following things.

1. I am elegible for sponsership (though I have been here for 3 months only)
2. Sponsership VISA application has priority 6th so will be processed 2012

I am not sure about either of these points (just googling about second point)

Can you please provide some detail about this.

Thank you so much

Regards
Jiggy


----------



## nega (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello everybody!
I'm Nega from Ethiopia. I had applied for visa subclass 115 on October 2009 and submitted every document necessary for the process.Plus I got interviewed on march 2009.

I read,from different sites, that the average processing time for this visa 6 to 9 months.Even I read on the website of Australian embassy in Kenya the average processing time is 10 months.

Yet I couldn't have my visa.

Is there anybody who can help me in finding out the reason why my application process is delayed?

Best Regard.


----------



## Joao Rodrigues (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello, 

I just have sent all the application to obtain a "Remaining Relative Visa - Sub Class 115" to the Embassy in Berlin Germany. Can anyone tell me if had already submitted a Remaining Relative Visa and how long had waited for it?

Thanks and congratulations for the Forum 

João Rodrigues


----------

